# Inner thigh pain



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Anyone ever gotten pain on the inner thigh after riding really hard? Mine is in my left leg - about 2/3 of the way up my thigh from my knee (below my groin) in my inner thigh region. I noticed it briefly towards the end of a really hard road ride on Sat, then felt it again on a MTB ride on Sun as soon as I started to climb. It was mildly aching all day yesterday. I rested and applied ice to it a few times. I am thinking I may have strained my inner thigh muscle, but have never had pain in this area from cycling before. Wondering if anyone else has experienced this??? How long do I need too take off for a muscle strain?


----------



## crispy010 (Jan 26, 2009)

It could be your muscles are just very tight Do you stretch your inner thigh/groin muscles regularly?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yep, that's the sartorius, most likely. That's the one that cramps first for me. You're probably experiencing DOMS - good old delayed onset muscle soreness. Rest and nutrition, maybe some light exercise and stretching. 

As to root cause, it's hard to get at. Could be plain old lack of fitness, could be a bike position issue, could be you sit at your desk funny.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

yes
More fit=less cramping and soreness


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

I have experienced something similar but it was more in the area of the gracilias muscle and I diagnosed it was the saddle. I think it was related to the hard sprinting efforts in a crit (and a saddle that didn't fit right) leading to bruising of the inner thigh. I switched to fizik and that wing-flex marketing babble seems to work ...
Just another example of how you can't simulate race effort because I don't find it happening on even spirited team rides


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

I have had the same thing on long rides. I have found info saying it is normally from trying to keep your knees in. Not only are you working your legs by pedaling...but if your concentrating on keeping your knees in, your flexing your inner thigh muscles. It always comes back to fitness and form.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

No longer grinning. :mad2: See my comments above. Saturday i got the Mother of all innter thigh cramps. We rode 65 miles with a 25+ mph wind. i am old and slow remembering former days-"older I get the faster I was" syndrom. I was riding with 11 other guys most cat 4/5 types and a couple of strong rec riders. My legs felt fine. Around mile 50 I stood to climb a very short but steep incline and without warning my right inner thigh went into a terrible cramp. The leg just locked up for a second. The guy behind me hit his brakes so hard he went over the bars :blush2: Fortunately both he and the bike are fine. I had been climbing hill during the ride in the saddle and the first time I changed to stand and climb hard I cramped. I have a badly damaged ACL in the right knee and the leg warbles around. I use speed play zero pedals to allow some movement. When the weather is hot I add sodium to my Gatorade. Temp got into the low 70s on Saturday and I didn't have any additional sodium, but Gatorade has a lot of soduim anyway. I go back to my comment above-fitness. Most of these guys are stronger than me and it as a brutal day. I think the aerobic system is ahead of the muscle endurance. Old age and bad kneee add to the problem. But believe me-I FEEL you pain:cryin:


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

At this point, I am pretty convinced that what I have is not just a cramp. I had taken all of last week off, then I did an easy spin ride on Fri for about 1 hour. Sat morning I had a MTB race, but I was feeling the soreness from my easy ride before I even started the race. I wanted to give it a try, so I started off easy. About a mile in, I realised it was bothering me and I didn't want to make it worse, so I pulled out of the race. 

My pain/soreness is more in the area of my gracilis muscle. I have now noticed that the soreness seems to go all the way up to my groin from my inner thigh. I guess I need to go ahead and take another week off and see how it feels then. Right now I am resting, stretching and applying ice a couple of times a day. I think I just went too hard too early in the season and that was a weak area...


----------

